# Hopeful story... Natural conception after 11 yrs TTC



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

It's probably at least a couple of years years since I last posted here. About 4 or 5 years ago I used to be a daily visitor though never posted that much, but life moves on. I'll always be very grateful for the support the site gave me whilst were were first venturing into the wacky existence that is Infertility Tx.

Hope the latest chapter in our story might brighten your day and give some hope. We had our DS following our 6th (and we had decided definitely final!) IVF attempt in July 2006, six weeks before my 40th bday. Due to poor ovarian response we had only managed 2 fertilisable eggs at that attempt. I knew that having more IVF wasn't a realistic option and whilst we wanted no 2, decided not to pursue any more Tx and expected that DS would remain an only child. Needless to say lots of folk told me stories of friends who'd gone on to have natural conceptions and i though, that was really lovely for them, but things like that don't happen to me (especially as I'm still bfeeding a 2 year old and I'm well over 40!) The title says it all really - we have managed our first natural conception in 11 years of trying and I'm due in Sept! Sick as a dog but still can't believe it!! 

Good luck!

Wizz 

(PS - guess I better go & update my profile!)


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Wizz
Thats wonderful news,     .

Im new on this thread, just come in to nose and saw your post.
I bet your still in shock, great to hear there are natural BFP.

Im hoping that happens for me, i keep trying   
Just want to see those magic 2 lines 

Have a good 9mths


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Wizz

Wowwee fantastic news - that is amazing, certainly given a lot of ladies hope!! I too was lucky enough to conceive dd afer ICSI, my dh and I were determined that she would not be an only child, however after two more attempts last year we decided enough was enough, still cant bear for her to be an only child so we are in the process of adopting.

Wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months (I know you say you are sick but what a positive feeling!!)

Fab news - good luck 

xx


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey there Wizz,

HOW WONDERFUL!!!

That is such a fantastic story! You are a miracle and have your 2 miracles to celebrate both in their own rights! wow!!

Really pleased for you. Have a wonderful 9 months, have a great birth and enjoy all that your future has to offer you! Yeah for you!

You give me ( and many others!)  real hope xx thanks xx


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Aww thanks so much for all your good wishes. I do hope that things go well for you all. 

You're absolutely right -still in shock- in fact didn't test until i was 6 days overdue - as i never seriously entertained the idea!  

Tiger - wish you all the very best for your adoption. My sister and her partner adopted a little girl 6 months before we had DS. It's been amazing to see how our neice has blossomed and grown since she was placed with them. Our DS idolises her!  

our motto in all this has become "expect the unexpected". I never thought it still held true!
all the best
wizz


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

CONGRATS Wizz!!!!!       

And thanks for sharing, it does give us all hope  

Alegria x


----------



## Kookymare (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow thats brilliant news!  

Thanks for your post you give us all hope  

                            Kooky x


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello

I was wondering if you could spend 2 sec and read my other thread to help me with what i hope to be a great story about a miracle

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=189562.0

Any advice would be super

Thanks
nats


----------



## satsuma1 (Feb 16, 2005)

What a fabulous story, thanks so much for posting!

Have a fabulous pregnancy!


----------

